# Leica m2



## adhocphotographer (Feb 12, 2014)

A friend of mine has an old Leica M2 and lenses that he has had since it's release. He does not use it anymore and said i am more than welcome to borrow it whenever i want... 

Obviously, i am excited about giving it a go... but i have NEVER shot film (recent photography enthusiast). I need to source some film, could anyone advise me on what would be good b&w film? 

Thanks

John


----------



## canon1dxman (Feb 12, 2014)

Back in the day, I used Tri-X for action stuff and HP4 for more staid stuff. Happy with both when I used the stuff but haven't touched film for over 10 years!


----------



## PhilippP74 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice! I hope you'll have a lot of fun with this nice camera!

If you want to keep it simple from a processing/lab aspect I'd suggest you try "Ilford's XP2 Super" B&W film. This film can be processed by any standard color lab as it's developed in the same C41 process as color negativ films. If you want to do your own development (for me it's always like magic to see the negatives come to life) feel free to pick whatever you like.

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/products/product.asp?n=11


----------



## m (Feb 12, 2014)

I shoot Ilford FP4 ISO 125 and occasionally the Delta 3200.
FP4 is about 4,17€ a roll in the bay + development + scan/enlargement

The current version of HP4 is HP5 plus with ISO 400.

Most of the films can be pushed 1 or 2 stops. I would not do it with the 3200 though.

Have fun!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all your advice!  Lets see what I can get my hands on here in India... Processing is another matter, and one I will have to face at a later date!


----------

